# Trigano Heating



## tanders (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if there are any potential dangers to having the diesel powered heating on through/part of the night?

We travel with a 1 year old and sometimes wake up in the night to the van being very cold..

Thanks everyone..

:roll:


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, we use our heating during the night when it's cold, can't really see a problem except some times it gets too hot and I have to turn it off. 
Just a thought, when you have electric hook up you could always use a small oil filled heater, we do and it's much quieter than the blower in the Trigano, cheers, Paul.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

When I read tanders post I immediately thought of the fan noise. I presume the Trigano uses a fan diesel heater and I know I couldn't sleep with ours running. It's supposed to be thermostat controlled, but whatever level I set it at it's always gets too hot and I have to switch it off manually before the thermostat cuts it out. I think you can get digital thermostats with an actual temperature setting, but ours is just a rotary switch. 
This thread reminds me of another query regarding diesel heating.
I've read in a number of places that you can run the diesel heater whilst the van is in motion. Is this true (and safe)? I'm not sure I'd ever need it because last winter the Transit's own heater was warm enough whilst driving.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Tanders,

They are designed to run overnight but ensure that you do not have a vent or window open over the exhaust outlet and all get CO poisoned !

My 07 Tribute has the Air Top 2000s which is supposed to be the quietest that Webasto make and normally you can not hear it after the initial startup sequence. That seems to run with the fan flat out for a few mins as it fires up.

Ah, but, Trigano in their usual flare for design excellence have placed the heater under the bed and yes under the pillow !!!! so it is actually quieter overnighting on a North Sea ferry in the cheapest cabin next to the engine room than having the heater on over night on the Tribute 650!!

Good old Trigano (some say) :wink:

Have a look at Webasto's brochure:
http://www.webasto.co.uk/am/graphics/file_brochure_camping_heaters2_uk_197kb.pdf

Cheers Paul


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*heating in the Tribute*

We just carry a small electric fan heater which can be either 1 or 2 kw. Why burn diesel when you have already paid for electricity. The fan heater also doubles as a fan in the warm weather.

Jacobite


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, it is perfectly legal and safe to use a diesel heater whilst driving.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've just noticed an item on mains fan heaters in the new issue of Which Motorcaravan.
Given the way our small camper warms up with just the spare heat from 1 gas hob when we boil the kettle first thing in the morning we shouldn't need a really powerful fan heater to keep us toasty.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi Tanders,
> 
> They are designed to run overnight but ensure that you do not have a vent or window open over the exhaust outlet and all get CO poisoned !
> 
> ...


My Orian Pavo had a micro switch fitted to the window over the diesel heater exhaust so the heater would not work with the window open.


----------

